# Some nice videos



## Zitterbacke (Mar 2, 2004)

http://www.rma-systema.de/video/120_2036.AVI - punching with different body parts

http://www.rma-systema.de/video/120_2048.AVI - absorbing punches

http://www.rma-systema.de/video/120_2028.AVI - Shasqua work


----------



## Furtry (Mar 2, 2004)

Who's club is that? What's the website, please?


----------



## Jackal (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## TheLady (Mar 2, 2004)

The website is http://www.rma-systema.de. 

(You ARE slowing down in your old age, Furtry  :lol: )

It's Andreas Weitzel's site.

Janice


----------



## Zitterbacke (Mar 2, 2004)

Right, Andreas Weitzel. 
One of the first in Western Europe who was trained by VV an MR in Systema - must have been in 1997.
He has his own club in Augsburg/Bavaria and coaches Sambo, too.


----------



## jellyman (Mar 2, 2004)

VERY nice work there


----------



## Furtry (Mar 3, 2004)

TheLady said:
			
		

> The website is http://www.rma-systema.de.
> 
> (You ARE slowing down in your old age, Furtry  :lol: )
> 
> ...


 Hey Janice :uhyeah:  :moon:


----------



## Josh (Mar 4, 2004)

man. good clips and i can't even see em. i can only hear them. help!!!


----------



## jellyman (Mar 5, 2004)

You need an MJPEG codec. They all cost money, but you can usually try them out for a limited time for free.

The cheapest I know of is here:

http://www.leadtools.com/utilities/video-codecs/codec_MCMP_MJPEG.htm

This link might give you it for free, but I'm not sure, you may have to dig around here (I think it's for Linux only):

http://mjpeg.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Zitterbacke (Mar 5, 2004)

Try 
http://www.divx-digest.com/software/nimo_pack.html
or
http://www.k-litecodecpack.com/

This should give you all codecs needed.


Is there actually something similar, compared to Andreas Weitzel`s work, available on the net?


----------



## Josh (Mar 5, 2004)

hey folks. thanks for the links. i'm gonna try em out.


----------



## Josh (Mar 5, 2004)

nevermind. it's got that spyware crap with it. no way!!


----------



## jellyman (Mar 6, 2004)

> Is there actually something similar, compared to Andreas Weitzel`s work, available on the net?



What I'm seeing is a level of expertise I've only seen in some of VV's and MR's more advanced students.


----------



## Furtry (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.russianmartialart.com/catalog/video/clips/NICK f-work1.wmv

Poor Nick... hehehehe :boing2:


----------



## Zitterbacke (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow. That is what I would call quick.
The part in slowmotion at the end looks devastating :rofl:


----------



## David (Mar 7, 2004)

On the net, I'd suggest you look at some of sergei borschtshow's work to see more Mikhail-style movement.  That, and the few clips there are of Arthur Sennott's work.

Speaking of that, Arthur's on this board isn't he...get more video of yourself online!


:asian: 

-David


----------

